# Piano Lessons



## LouiseE (May 7, 2008)

My children's school is unable to offer piano lessons until September. Can anyone recommend somewhere that may offer them in the meantime? My children are 9 and 6 years old. 

Thanks. Louise


----------



## Tricia5 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello Louise, 

Sorry I don;t have an answer for you, but I would like to ask you something!

We are planning our move to Dubai and my girls also play the piano to exam standard. Could I just ask will they be able to carry on with their exams in Dubai? And can we buy a second hand piano out there? How much roughly are they? Do most schools offer piano classes, or should I be looking for more specialised schools?

Thanks, and sorry for gatecrashing your thread!!

Tricia.


----------

